# Tune your Nibs?



## SuperDave (Mar 4, 2008)

When making the higher-end fountain pens, how many of you "tune" your nibs before selling or delivering to your client?

I have had them write very smooth and very scratchy. When scratchy, I swap out the nib for one that writes smooth, as I am not well versed in "tuning" techniques. ( I am not looking to grind the nibs or do any serious "shape shifting", just want them to write smoothly.)

1. If you tune, what do you do?

2. Do you have a routine you do regardless of the initial writing quality?

3. Do you dip-test rather than load a cartridge?

4. Do you replace all stock nibs for an upgrade?

5. Do you have a selection of nibs on hand in case the client wants a fine or broad nib?

Thanks for the input... I have a collection of nibs I need to tune and get back into a kit...

Dave


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 4, 2008)

Stay tuned for the next installment of "Behind the Nib" due later this week. [8D]


----------



## Dario (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> Stay tuned for the next installment of "Behind the Nib" due later this week. [8D]



Dave, 

Perfect timing.  How lucky can you get?


----------



## Ligget (Mar 4, 2008)

That is what I call good timing, I think we can all learn from these articles, Lou you da man![]


----------



## aurrida (Mar 4, 2008)

here is an informative link to nib grinding and you can pick out what may be useful for you. 

http://www.marcuslink.com/pens/nibs.html

it make sense to give your customers a choice and it also makes sense to ensure a nib goes out writing well.


----------



## SuperDave (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> Stay tuned for the next installment of "Behind the Nib" due later this week. [8D]




... thanks Lou... so Friday at 11:30 PM Pacific[?][}]

Guess I can wait... now what will my question be next week...[^] hummmmm!


----------



## Sfolivier (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't tune.

Either the person isn't too much into Fountain Pens, and I know they will love the rigid medium CSUSA stock nib (I make mostly Junior Gentlemen II). Or, they are into fountain pens and I need to replace the nib. I'm still waiting from some of Lou Metcalf's flexible steel nibs (I'm pretty excited) but in the past I made a couple of pens using gold nibs (from Anthony Turchetta).

Either way, I replace, I don't tune. [8)]


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Mar 5, 2008)

Even with a new nib, it may need to be polished a little bit. Tuning and grinding are two diffrent things. Until CSUSA came out with the better Daynacom nibs, I have very few IPG nibs that were good from the start.  A poor nib will not only make your whole pen feel like junk, but for a new user they may put it aside and say "those stink".  

I, for one, am looking forward to this article.  I have done mine a few times, but I might not be doing it the proper way .


----------



## mick (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> Stay tuned for the next installment of "Behind the Nib" due later this week. [8D]



Not to highjack this thread but if you haven't read Lou's first installment of "Behind the Nib" you should do so now! Very informative article detailing the how's and whys of ink flow.


----------



## Narwhale (Mar 5, 2008)

Superdave,
Nobody else will answer, so, instead of waiting, I'll start it up from a strictly amateur point of view.
Now the disclaimer.  The only nibs I willl work on are the large ones for chuchills, el Grandes, el Presidente, Gentlemans, etc.  The little nibs on little, short, thin pens just don't feel right to me and I don't enjoy using them.  Got a Baron and  classic american FP in the drawer beneath this keyboard (and even ok nibs), but I will never use them.  
So, for the large nibes, my opinion is ALL nibs need to be tunned up, wether in a high priced pen or cheaper one.  Some require replacement, some a lot of work (such as regrinding), some a little work, and a few are real sweet, but can use some help somewhere.  Also, somewhere, there has to be a perfect nib without any work, but it hasn't come my way.
I start by putting ink in the pen.  Often, will take out an ink pump from my personel pen and install it.  Then, on some decent paper, start writing.  Writing enough to be able to judge the nib. Is it nice?  Do I like it?  Can I hear it?  Good ink flow?  Continuous ink flow and constant shade of color in the flow and writing?  Does it fit the pen?  Would I use it myself?  What would have to be done to make it enjoyable for me to write with?  (I usually try to write whatever I'm thinking, for this is really an inspection and reference paper to check progress when I work on the nib.)
To me, this is the hardest part, figuring out what to do.  Then I go try to do or fix it.  Pen nib grinding, smoothing, getting even ink flow, almost always takes a good bit of time.  I take the pen and nib with me to work, use it there, and do some smoothing there.  
When finished, I clean the nib section with water and dry it with fine paper towels.  I usually have bout 3 or 4 foutain pens with good, smooth nibs in them for my own use.  The few times I've sold a foutain pen, I ask what kind of nib they want, and then we try all the pens to find the best nib that will work with the pen they want.
So far, I use Waterman (and now some Caran d'Ache) ink to test the nibs.  Haven't had any ink problems with them and don't expect to.  I thow the little ink cartridges away so they will not get used.
Rich S.


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 5, 2008)

Ok, I've turned in the next installment and realize that I didn't answer all of Dave's questions.  Here are a few thoughts.  Numbers 1-3, see the article. Number 4, yes, I replace all nibs.  The newer CSUSA nibs write reasonably well, but they say Dayacom on them.  That is NOT the impression I want to make.  Number 5, in terms of writing tips, 60% of my customers want a medium tip, 30% want a fine tip, 5% want a broad and 5% want something else (extra fine, double broad, etc.)  I keep mediums and fines in stock.


----------



## SuperDave (Mar 6, 2008)

Yippie Skippie, thanks Lou!

Dave


----------



## Sfolivier (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey don't get me wrong. Whether I use the knowledge or not, I always read Lou's articles []

"Even with a new nib, it may need to be polished a little bit."

I expect the nibs I buy to be smooth, or I'm disappointed. This is especially true for pricier gold nibs. However, and again especially for gold, isn't the final polishing done when writing? Doesn't everybody uses a different angle, pressure, etc... that will shape a good nib to their handwriting?


----------



## SuperDave (Mar 6, 2008)

Lou,

When will it be available? I do not see it on the Home Page or in the library... Maybe I am just too antsy


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 6, 2008)

Olivier - There are many here who are more experienced and capable of writing a column than I am.  I just decided to give a little back to those who have less experience.  I hope folks will feel free to post other ideas and experiences.  And Dave, in an email last night Jeff indicated that he will get it posted in the next couple of days.  FYI, I am already working on installment #3 so the next one shouldn't take so long to post. [8D]


----------

